# TrueU Project



## fredtgreco (Dec 1, 2009)

Has anyone seen or used the TrueU materials?

True U

It appears to be a youth version of the Truth Project. I'd appreciate any input from those who _have actually_ seen or used it. I went to the website and looked at what it had online. So I really don't need 20 replies telling me what the website looks like.

Thanks.


----------

